# Eine Frage an alle Ladies mit einer Safety-Jacket!



## Selene (10. März 2011)

Hallo Mädl`s! 

Ich habe mir jetzt die Safety-Jacket von RockGardn in M zugelegt und bin im Großen & Ganzen sehr zufrieden damit.

Nur: meine Jerseys passen natürlich nicht drüber. Das einzige Jersey das mir passt, ist das von meinem Freund in Größe M.

Auch in Damen-Jerseys der Größe L schau ich enorm reingestopft aus.

Tragt ihr alle Männer-Trikots über der Safety-Jacket? 

Greez

Susi


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

Hallo Susi,
das Problem kenne ich. Ich habe ein Frauen-Jersey von Fox in Größe L, das passt übers Safetyjacket, ansonsten trage ich Männer-Jerseys in Größe S. Das klappt ganz gut. Ach ja, ich trage bei "normalen" Klamotten Größe 38 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Selene (10. März 2011)

Hallo Nadja!

Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich trage auch Größe 38! Also hilft mir das schon weiter das ich Herren Jerseys in Größe S (nicht in M) kaufen könnte! Die S-Jacket macht mich schon breit genug, da muss das Jersey nicht auch noch zu groß sein!

Muss ich mal probieren. Nervig ists schon irgendwie, weil man die Herren-Jerseys wirklich nur über dem Safety-Jacket tragen kann. Sonst sieht man damit etwas Zelt-artig aus 

Grüße

Susi


----------



## Votec Tox (10. März 2011)

Warum unbedingt ein Fahrerhemd über dem Protektorenhemd/-jacke?
Finde diese Plastik-MX-Hemdem ohnhin zum radeln nervig, darin schwitzt man mehr als in guter Funktionswäsche.
Selbst zum Endurofahren (also mit Motor) trage ich das Fahrerhemd unter den Protektoren und nur bei Regen oder Staub was darüber, dann ist das Gefühl der "gestopften Wurst" auch egal 
Man schwitzt ja ohnhin und muß das Protektorenhemd hinterher abwaschen, da stören auch ein paar bis viele Dreckspritzer nicht. Und bei einer Pause ist es schneller ausgezogen und man kann durchlüften.
(Und zum Endurofahren trage ich dann auch mal Fahrerhemden in Kindergröße 164, mangels Auswahl an Frauenhemden.)

Grüße!


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Warum unbedingt ein Fahrerhemd über dem Protektorenhemd/-jacke?
> Finde diese Plastik-MX-Hemdem ohnhin zum radeln nervig, darin schwitzt man mehr als in guter Funktionswäsche.
> Selbst zum Endurofahren (also mit Motor) trage ich das Fahrerhemd unter den Protektoren und nur bei Regen oder Staub was darüber, dann ist das Gefühl der "gestopften Wurst" auch egal
> Man schwitzt ja ohnhin und muß das Protektorenhemd hinterher abwaschen, da stören auch ein paar bis viele Dreckspritzer nicht. Und bei einer Pause ist es schneller ausgezogen und man kann durchlüften.
> ...



Och nee, das sieht doch voll doof aus... Erinnert mich immer arg an Gürteltiere  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciNitX5Lorw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Tatu & Tata[/nomedia]


----------



## Principiante (10. März 2011)

...süß die Zwei... aber viel Action machen die nicht gerade, was?


----------



## Selene (10. März 2011)

Ich kann mich damit auch nicht so recht anfreunden, das Jersey darunter zu tragen. 

Ausserdem ist das Safety-Jacket so kurz geschnitten, das es nur bis zum Nabel geht...

Werds aber trotzdem mal probieren.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Och nee, das sieht doch voll doof aus... Erinnert mich immer arg an Gürteltiere  YouTube        - Tatu & Tata


 der war gut!
Nun hat man die Auswahl zwischen "gestopfte Wurst" oder "Gürteltier"


----------



## Selene (10. März 2011)

Jap, als Frau hat mans nicht leicht! 

Männer schaun wenigstens wie Hockey-Spieler aus...wir nur wie ne Wurst *g*


----------



## trhaflhow (10. März 2011)

Ich ( auch gr 38) ziehe das L Trikot ( oder m wenn's groß ausfällt ) vom Mann drüber. Dann brauch ich kein zusätzliches ( was ich sonst nicht tragen kann) kaufen


----------



## Selene (11. März 2011)

Ja, wenn mir der seins borgen würde !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaz (11. März 2011)

Ich trage zuerst Funktionsunterhemd ohne Ärmel, drüber Jacket, drüber Männertrikot in M. Habe sonst auch M. Ist grenzwertig weit das Shirt, geht aber auch noch! 
Mei mit Jacket sieht man halt nimmer super-weiblich-sexy-feminin aus, aber denk da sollte doch funktion over form gehen. Also mach dir kein Kopf!


----------



## zimtsternchen (11. März 2011)

... zwecks dem Aussehen musste ich mich auch erst dran gewöhnen... hab mir von IXS das Lady-Jacket in XS/S geholt und das ist schon gut gepolstert (im Verlgeich zum Dainese was ich vorher anprobiert habe). Trägt ganz schön auf und mein Freund hat mich liebevoll auf seinen "Gnom" - wahlweise "Gnomi" - getauft...

... aber was will frau machen?!? Schließlich will ich schon ordentlich geschützt sein beim Fahren...


----------



## Veloce (12. März 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> ... zwecks dem Aussehen musste ich mich auch erst dran gewöhnen... hab mir von IXS das Lady-Jacket in XS/S geholt und das ist schon gut gepolstert (im Verlgeich zum Dainese was ich vorher anprobiert habe). Trägt ganz schön auf und mein Freund hat mich liebevoll auf seinen "Gnom" - wahlweise "Gnomi" - getauft...
> 
> ... aber was will frau machen?!? Schließlich will ich schon ordentlich geschützt sein beim Fahren...



Als vorherige nur RR Fahrerin fand ich schon die Bikeshorts grenzwertig .
Aber letztendlich ist das Jacket nur das notwendige Werkzeug bzw  Sportausrüstung und da zählt Paßform und Funktion .
Ein baumwollfreies Unterhemd drunter zu ziehen ist nicht verkehrt .


----------

